# Woodshop On A Budget



## Chefshep (Jan 20, 2011)

*woodshop on a budget (the Original #1) Ridgid Band Saw off Craigslist*

What a journey! I thought this wound be a lot easier… But it's very fun… I just purchased a 14" Ridgid Band Saw for $120.00 off of Craig's list! I have been looking for one for 5 weeks. every time I found one, it had already been sold. I had found them ranging from $175 to $300. Well, patience and perseverance paid off!!!



























I have decided to tell about my experience in building this shop. I will go over it all, so that others that are thinking about building a shop, but think they can't afford to, will have hope. More to follow…


----------



## dufus7441 (Jul 15, 2010)

Chefshep said:


> *woodshop on a budget (the Original #1) Ridgid Band Saw off Craigslist*
> 
> What a journey! I thought this wound be a lot easier… But it's very fun… I just purchased a 14" Ridgid Band Saw for $120.00 off of Craig's list! I have been looking for one for 5 weeks. every time I found one, it had already been sold. I had found them ranging from $175 to $300. Well, patience and perseverance paid off!!!
> 
> ...


Nice find on the bandsaw.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Chefshep said:


> *woodshop on a budget (the Original #1) Ridgid Band Saw off Craigslist*
> 
> What a journey! I thought this wound be a lot easier… But it's very fun… I just purchased a 14" Ridgid Band Saw for $120.00 off of Craig's list! I have been looking for one for 5 weeks. every time I found one, it had already been sold. I had found them ranging from $175 to $300. Well, patience and perseverance paid off!!!
> 
> ...


He Shoots! He Scores!!!!

Nice snag and congratulations on the saw…..


----------



## Flocktothewall (Jan 16, 2011)

Chefshep said:


> *woodshop on a budget (the Original #1) Ridgid Band Saw off Craigslist*
> 
> What a journey! I thought this wound be a lot easier… But it's very fun… I just purchased a 14" Ridgid Band Saw for $120.00 off of Craig's list! I have been looking for one for 5 weeks. every time I found one, it had already been sold. I had found them ranging from $175 to $300. Well, patience and perseverance paid off!!!
> 
> ...


look forward to reading more about your small shop, alot of us are in that same boat.


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

Chefshep said:


> *woodshop on a budget (the Original #1) Ridgid Band Saw off Craigslist*
> 
> What a journey! I thought this wound be a lot easier… But it's very fun… I just purchased a 14" Ridgid Band Saw for $120.00 off of Craig's list! I have been looking for one for 5 weeks. every time I found one, it had already been sold. I had found them ranging from $175 to $300. Well, patience and perseverance paid off!!!
> 
> ...


The bandsaw is such a great tool. So much it can do.


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

Chefshep said:


> *woodshop on a budget (the Original #1) Ridgid Band Saw off Craigslist*
> 
> What a journey! I thought this wound be a lot easier… But it's very fun… I just purchased a 14" Ridgid Band Saw for $120.00 off of Craig's list! I have been looking for one for 5 weeks. every time I found one, it had already been sold. I had found them ranging from $175 to $300. Well, patience and perseverance paid off!!!
> 
> ...


Nice pun with the words: would/wound, 
" I thought this wound be a lot easier" 
being a wood worker.


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

Chefshep said:


> *woodshop on a budget (the Original #1) Ridgid Band Saw off Craigslist*
> 
> What a journey! I thought this wound be a lot easier… But it's very fun… I just purchased a 14" Ridgid Band Saw for $120.00 off of Craig's list! I have been looking for one for 5 weeks. every time I found one, it had already been sold. I had found them ranging from $175 to $300. Well, patience and perseverance paid off!!!
> 
> ...


Nicw score!!!!!


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Chefshep said:


> *woodshop on a budget (the Original #1) Ridgid Band Saw off Craigslist*
> 
> What a journey! I thought this wound be a lot easier… But it's very fun… I just purchased a 14" Ridgid Band Saw for $120.00 off of Craig's list! I have been looking for one for 5 weeks. every time I found one, it had already been sold. I had found them ranging from $175 to $300. Well, patience and perseverance paid off!!!
> 
> ...


Take my word for it, it's a lot more fun without the wounds…

Good Luck and

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

Chefshep said:


> *woodshop on a budget (the Original #1) Ridgid Band Saw off Craigslist*
> 
> What a journey! I thought this wound be a lot easier… But it's very fun… I just purchased a 14" Ridgid Band Saw for $120.00 off of Craig's list! I have been looking for one for 5 weeks. every time I found one, it had already been sold. I had found them ranging from $175 to $300. Well, patience and perseverance paid off!!!
> 
> ...


good find Love it


----------



## Chefshep (Jan 20, 2011)

Chefshep said:


> *woodshop on a budget (the Original #1) Ridgid Band Saw off Craigslist*
> 
> What a journey! I thought this wound be a lot easier… But it's very fun… I just purchased a 14" Ridgid Band Saw for $120.00 off of Craig's list! I have been looking for one for 5 weeks. every time I found one, it had already been sold. I had found them ranging from $175 to $300. Well, patience and perseverance paid off!!!
> 
> ...


Shawn, After reading your post on your Grizzly Band saw I had to have a band saw for my shop… I didn't want to start smoking again, then quit & put away the $$$ I saved, so I just found a Ridgid that fit my budget. 

Herb & John,

No "wounding",... I'll be careful, I promise

Herb,...Never mind


----------



## Chefshep (Jan 20, 2011)

Chefshep said:


> *woodshop on a budget (the Original #1) Ridgid Band Saw off Craigslist*
> 
> What a journey! I thought this wound be a lot easier… But it's very fun… I just purchased a 14" Ridgid Band Saw for $120.00 off of Craig's list! I have been looking for one for 5 weeks. every time I found one, it had already been sold. I had found them ranging from $175 to $300. Well, patience and perseverance paid off!!!
> 
> ...


Guys… please forgive me…It has been way too long since I made an entry on this blog.

I managed to pick up a real bad case of the flu… It merged into a full on Sinus Infection that had me out of work for 7 days & landed me an emergency room visit. The CAT Scan revealed full sinus blockage. This explained the dizziness, fatigue, and major dehydration… Well, I made it! The budget has taken quite a hit though. Hospitals ain't cheap… & missing 7 days of work makes it real hard to pay for the hospital. But there's still plenty of things for us to talk about. So, back to it…

Every Wood Shop needs a table saw… We'd all love to have the "Powermatic PM 2000", or the "SawStop Professional" as our centerpiece. Maybe, down the road a bit… it might be a bit more realistic for us to have a wish list with that kinda machinery on it… For now, we need something that will work, and that will hold us thru until we hit the lottery…

Craig's List to the rescue, once again…









I picked up this 10" Ryobi BTS15 Table Saw w/ stand for $65…









For now… this will do…

Next, we need a Miter Saw/Chop Saw… Drum roll please…








$100 Brand new, right out the box…









With patience & a firm resolve to get what you need & fit it into your budget, Craig's List can be a Pearl of Great Price! My advice… (for what it's worth), make up a list of what you need to get started. Factor in your budget. Prioritize which tools you need first… then patiently hunt them down on Craig's List.

I have found my best Craig's List deals, not in the "tools" section, but in the garage sales. It may take a bit more time to hunt them down. But in the end, it's worth it… More to follow…

-Chefshep  "When we allow our present to quarrel with our past, we risk jeopardizing our future." - Winston Churchill


----------



## Chefshep (Jan 20, 2011)

*woodshop on a budget (the original #2)*

Guys… please forgive me…It has been way too long since I made an entry on this blog.

I managed to pick up a real bad case of the flu… It merged into a full on Sinus Infection that had me out of work for 7 days & landed me an emergency room visit. The CAT Scan revealed full sinus blockage. This explained the dizziness, fatigue, and major dehydration… Well, I made it! The budget has taken quite a hit though. Hospitals ain't cheap… & missing 7 days of work makes it real hard to pay for the hospital. But there's still plenty of things for us to talk about. So, back to it…

Every Wood Shop needs a table saw… We'd all love to have the "Powermatic PM 2000", or the "SawStop Professional" as our centerpiece. Maybe, down the road a bit… it might be a bit more realistic for us to have a wish list with that kinda machinery on it… For now, we need something that will work, and that will hold us thru until we hit the lottery…

Craig's List to the rescue, once again…








I picked up this 10" Ryobi BTS15 Table Saw w/ stand for $65…








For now… this will do…

Next, we need a Miter Saw/Chop Saw… Drum roll please…








$100 Brand new, right out the box, laser sight & all…








With patience & a firm resolve to get what you need & fit it into your budget, Craig's List can be a Pearl of Great Price! My advice… (for what it's worth), make up a list of what you need to get started. Factor in your budget. Prioritize which tools you need first… then patiently hunt them down on Craig's List.

I have found my best Craig's List deals, not in the "tools" section, but in the garage sales. It may take a bit more time to hunt them down. But in the end, it's worth it… More to follow…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Chefshep said:


> *woodshop on a budget (the original #2)*
> 
> Guys… please forgive me…It has been way too long since I made an entry on this blog.
> 
> ...


I have heard fairly good things about the BTS15 from folks that actually own them. Sure not a SawStop, not even a BT3×00 Ryobi, but still a good little saw if you set it up right. And you sure can't beat that price!

That is a very interesting miter saw. Never seen that model. What are the specs?


----------



## Chefshep (Jan 20, 2011)

Chefshep said:


> *woodshop on a budget (the original #2)*
> 
> Guys… please forgive me…It has been way too long since I made an entry on this blog.
> 
> ...


dbhost,
I'd never seen this miter saw before either…
Craftsman 10" Compound Miter Saw, Double Insulated, Model # 315.212500; 5/8 blade arbor, 5000 rpm no load speed, 15amp, w/ laser, table extentions & stop block... see 

I will be working on the set up of the table saw… Wondering if it would be worth my time to make a custom table for it…


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Chefshep said:


> *woodshop on a budget (the original #2)*
> 
> Guys… please forgive me…It has been way too long since I made an entry on this blog.
> 
> ...


Chefsshep, you know they have internet access at the hospital. You shouldn't let a little life threatening illness keep you from your more important responsibilities 

Ryobi's concept of using miter and crosscut sleds built into their saw table was pretty ingenious in my opinion. You are not going to be laying sheets of plywood on it, but you should get better miter and crosscuts than with most saws in that price range. I would still be more comfortable using it if it had a blade guard on it. You might want to see if you can get a replacement for it.

Nice haul for the money.

David


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

Chefshep said:


> *woodshop on a budget (the original #2)*
> 
> Guys… please forgive me…It has been way too long since I made an entry on this blog.
> 
> ...


It's good to know that you are feeling better and getting back to a sense of normal. Now it's time for saw dust therapy. Craig's List can be a great place to buy your tools. Craig's List is where I bought my Craftsman 6" jointer. The guy I bought it from used it five times for a single job and decided he didn't need it any more. I snagged it for $180. This was a major upgrade from my ShopSmith 4" jointer. When budgets are tight Craig's List is the way to go. Thanks for sharing and I hope you stay well.


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

Chefshep said:


> *woodshop on a budget (the original #2)*
> 
> Guys… please forgive me…It has been way too long since I made an entry on this blog.
> 
> ...


I don't know about "sawdust therapy", as sawdust can be a cause of sinus infections, I would be making certain I had some dust collection happening.
the tools look great.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Chefshep said:


> *woodshop on a budget (the original #2)*
> 
> Guys… please forgive me…It has been way too long since I made an entry on this blog.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with *JuniorJoiner*.

Having had FOUR sinus surgeries, myself, and …. so many sinus infections that a) I lost count, and b) I'm on daily antibiotics to keep them at bay ….

Definitely, definitely, DEFINITELY do something about good dust collection, and … meanwhile … consider a 3M 7500 respirator to wear, *whenever* you're in the shop.

I've seen numerous studies that show that people with chronic sinus problems report lower "Quality of Life" scores than people with Congestive Heart Failure, Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disorder, and a HANDFUL of really AWFUL conditions.

So … take care … take GOOD care !


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Chefshep said:


> *woodshop on a budget (the original #2)*
> 
> Guys… please forgive me…It has been way too long since I made an entry on this blog.
> 
> ...


My first table saw was a Ryobi kind of like yours just without the sliding table. It worked fine until I was able to upgrade to a bigger saw. The only issue I had was the fence was a bit tricky to lock straight.

Another Craigslist tip: In the items for sale you can also find a lot of people posting tools under the General link.


----------



## Chefshep (Jan 20, 2011)

Chefshep said:


> *woodshop on a budget (the original #2)*
> 
> Guys… please forgive me…It has been way too long since I made an entry on this blog.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys…

David, I do have the blade guard…

Neil, Junior, I am in the "study phase" on dust collection now. My next post on this blog will be about the squirell cage blower I picked up… Still trying to come up w/ a good plan/design on either a DC or Air Filter for it…

Dan, I will gladly take any tips on Craigslist… so keep em commin


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Chefshep said:


> *woodshop on a budget (the original #2)*
> 
> Guys… please forgive me…It has been way too long since I made an entry on this blog.
> 
> ...


Chefshep, that squirrel cage blower is not likely to work as a DC, but should be no problem to use as a shop air filter. Squirrel cages can't normally develope more than 1" to 4" static pressure, and are the most common type of fan for HVAC systems; so they obviously handle filters ok.. You need more like a 10" to 14" static to do a decent job as a collector and that requires a paddle wheel impeller type fan.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

Chefshep said:


> *woodshop on a budget (the original #2)*
> 
> Guys… please forgive me…It has been way too long since I made an entry on this blog.
> 
> ...


One tip on saws like that with the angle iron type supports; take the legs off and put some hard board in between the legs and body so you in effect "box in" the base. This will make it much sturdier. These things have a bad habit of wracking at the worst possible times. Boxing in the base makes this virtually impossible.

If you don't mind a bit more work abd expense, you can put a drawr or two in the box for such things as accessories, wrenches and extra blades.

My other suggestion for your shop would be to make "flip flop" bases for your tools that are of the table top variety. Things like scroll saws, band saws, drill presses and so on, are all suited to these bases. They not only save money by having one base holing two tools, but save shop room into the bargain.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Chefshep said:


> *woodshop on a budget (the original #2)*
> 
> Guys… please forgive me…It has been way too long since I made an entry on this blog.
> 
> ...


*Big Tiny*: GREAT call, on reinforcing those stands.

What I've done … along the same lines … is use a piece of 3/4" ply, tack four casters on it, and then bolt the stand on top of the ply. Gives me some reinforcement, and the mobile tool base.

But … yeah … it's not IF it will rack on you. It's when.


----------



## Chefshep (Jan 20, 2011)

Chefshep said:


> *woodshop on a budget (the original #2)*
> 
> Guys… please forgive me…It has been way too long since I made an entry on this blog.
> 
> ...


Crank49, good info on the blower. It did come from an HVAC unit. It's pretty big, so it will make an awesome air filter. The guy says it'll move 2500+ CFM…

Neil, BigTiny, I'm trying to get a visual on what you're talking about… Saw plans for an "Easy-Lift Mobile Base" in the *ShopNotes Vol. 20 Issue 115*, but this doesn't seem like it would do a lot for reinforcement. Maybe a little. I was considering building a small station from ideas I got cruising thru some of the project posts on the LJ site. But I'm not too sure if it'll be worth it because I may wish to upgrade sooner rather than later. Who knows, maybe I could come up with a station that would really make that little table saw shine. (I'm open to ideas)


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

Chefshep said:


> *woodshop on a budget (the original #2)*
> 
> Guys… please forgive me…It has been way too long since I made an entry on this blog.
> 
> ...


What I mean is that you take off both legs on one side and cut a piece of thin ply or hardboard to fit between the legs and the saw body, forming a solid surface where the legs were. You drill this to fit the bolt holes in the legs and remount them with the ply trapped between the legs and the saw body at the top abd the brace at the bottom (if there is one. If not, drill a couple of holes to hold it in place)

Do this on all four sides, leaving you with a sort of box under the saw which is much more rigid than the legs alone.


----------



## Chefshep (Jan 20, 2011)

Chefshep said:


> *woodshop on a budget (the original #2)*
> 
> Guys… please forgive me…It has been way too long since I made an entry on this blog.
> 
> ...


Thanks Big Tiny You have provided my needed "visual".


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Chefshep said:


> *woodshop on a budget (the original #2)*
> 
> Guys… please forgive me…It has been way too long since I made an entry on this blog.
> 
> ...


A LOT of people do GREAT work with small, hobby grade tools. Your Ryobi saw looks great to me- the only thing I would do is make a custom stand for it. Get rid of the legs that came with it and make as big a outfeed table as you can fit in your space. It can be an all-in-one bench with your saw, router table, workbench all in one. Run some PVC ducts underneath for a shop vac dust collection system and put it in the center of the shop like a big island. It will give your little saw much of the advantages of a big one!

And it'll be a lot of fun to design and build. You can put cabinets and drawers underneath for storage, lots of surface space on either side of the saw (where extension wings would go). Put a vice on the outfeed table side. The top can be a double layer of OSB which is super cheap, and then cover that with the cheapest laminate fake hardwood) flooring you can find. (About $1/sq ft) It'll be tough, flat and glue scrapes off easily.

Just my idea…


----------



## Chefshep (Jan 20, 2011)

*woodshop on a budget (the original #3) HVAC Blower & Ipe' Wood Pallets*

Okay, Time for another entry in my blog. this is actually # 3 in the series… I just discovered that they have a series tag for this…
I've been meaning to do this post for several days now. But it turns out that it was a good thing I waited. I have an addition that I will put in with today's entry.
In my last entry, I mentioned the HVAC Blower that I picked up. I contacted a few A/C guys in my area & asked if any of them had any used squirrel cage blowers they had pulled from old units that had been replaced. I got a return call from one that I left a message for. He sold me a 2500+ CMF blower for $30.00


















I plan to build the Shop Built Air Cleaner/Filter that I saw on a blog from "PocketHole69" out of it. I estimate my shop to be approx 2800 cu ft. So this thing should have my shop air clean in 5 minutes, (in theory). I'll keep everyone in on the Progress on that.

I also picked up on a lode of Ipe' Wood. Some of you may have saw the topic I started last week regarding a species of Hardwood from Brazil. "RichGreer" & "RickyD" were able to help identify the species. I had picked up what my source had at the time, and they told me to check in with them during the week.









I was able to pick up another load & wanted to share in the spoils. So I got on the Lumberjocks site & sent a PM to another LJ in the neighborhood, My granddaughter got hold of the camera to document the events









Here's Grandpa on the computer..
















My new LJ Buddy wasn't able to make it for this lode. But we'll try to get him in on the next…








I took my Porter Cable Cordless Circ saw with me this time, hoping to make it a better & smoother experience. With all of the nails in these pallets it is a task getting it loaded in my SUV, Let alone getting it prepped to work with..

























I will need to figure out the best way to get this stuff ready to work with. Most of it is bowed or warped pretty bad. But it's free!!!... 







..







... 








I think I'll build a workbench out of it… I think I have enough. But I sure will be busy for a while trying to get it all cleaned up. I ended up with quite a lode









No Craigslist in this entry… I'll get back to some tool deals in the next entry. A workshop on a budget is possible guys. Even wood can be obtained for free or at a good discount… Look for companies that import granite slabs from South America/Brazil & ask them how there shipments come in. If you have a planer & a jointer you can turn wood that doesn't look very desirable into great stuff…

Until next time…


----------



## Dandog (Oct 21, 2010)

Chefshep said:


> *woodshop on a budget (the original #3) HVAC Blower & Ipe' Wood Pallets*
> 
> Okay, Time for another entry in my blog. this is actually # 3 in the series… I just discovered that they have a series tag for this…
> I've been meaning to do this post for several days now. But it turns out that it was a good thing I waited. I have an addition that I will put in with today's entry.
> ...


Use a metal detector and have fun.


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

Chefshep said:


> *woodshop on a budget (the original #3) HVAC Blower & Ipe' Wood Pallets*
> 
> Okay, Time for another entry in my blog. this is actually # 3 in the series… I just discovered that they have a series tag for this…
> I've been meaning to do this post for several days now. But it turns out that it was a good thing I waited. I have an addition that I will put in with today's entry.
> ...


good score on the wood but im not so sure its Ipe

check this site for pictures to compare

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/ipe.htm


----------



## Cornductor (Feb 5, 2011)

Chefshep said:


> *woodshop on a budget (the original #3) HVAC Blower & Ipe' Wood Pallets*
> 
> Okay, Time for another entry in my blog. this is actually # 3 in the series… I just discovered that they have a series tag for this…
> I've been meaning to do this post for several days now. But it turns out that it was a good thing I waited. I have an addition that I will put in with today's entry.
> ...


Looking forward to this! I'm really interested in the blower motor.


----------



## Chefshep (Jan 20, 2011)

Chefshep said:


> *woodshop on a budget (the original #3) HVAC Blower & Ipe' Wood Pallets*
> 
> Okay, Time for another entry in my blog. this is actually # 3 in the series… I just discovered that they have a series tag for this…
> I've been meaning to do this post for several days now. But it turns out that it was a good thing I waited. I have an addition that I will put in with today's entry.
> ...


Dandog,

I've been looking for an affordable & effective metal detector… What do you think of the Garrett Superscanner Security Wand Metal Detector and the Garrett Metal Detector Pinpointer?

Mike, Thanks for the link to the pics… I know the color looks a bit light on some of the pieces. But the grain is on point & some of the pieces have a red color. Seems that the colors & grain are right. Just light on the tint. See the fourm I put up last week asking about the species of wood. It has close up pics…

Brandon,
See this… Shop-Built Air Cleaner


----------



## Chefshep (Jan 20, 2011)

*Craigslist takes a "turn" in a direction for new tool acquisition ideas!!!*

So,

I'm doing my thing…

looking on craigslist for the next great tool deal.

I usually rummage thru the "For Sale - tools" section for ideas.

Then I look thru garage sales which often will have better prices on the same types of tools.

One Saturday a few weeks back…

I stumble across an add in the garage sale section for a sale at a storage unit business.

They're cutting locks & selling stuff at some units.

Other units, the people are there, selling the items that are of less importance to them, so they can generate cash to pay that months bill before they have their unit, & possessions confiscated.

It was only a few miles away from my house.

So, I went to check it out.

The manager tells me they do a sale like this every 3 to 4 months, and that most storage unit businesses do the same type of thing.

Whether it's a "garage/unit sale, or sometimes it's a blind auction.

Anyway, take a look at what this "turn" of events produced…



















I had been thinking about a lathe. But had thought it best to wait till I rebuilt the budget…










Would you believe me if I told you that I got this lathe, along with the worktable, delivered to my house…

(take another look)










...along with these Shopsmith carving tools!










For $50.00? !?!

Would you? Cause that's what I paid.

The guy that I got it from had 2 units that he had a wood shop set up in. Said he wasn't really using the lathe that much anymore & the $50 would help out w/ rent.

Win/Win? I'll take it!

So, I discovered another awesome method of finding super deals on tools for the shop. I will call all of the storage unit facilities in my area to find out when they do their sales & mark my calendar. Sounds like a real treasure hunt to me…

What do you think?


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

Chefshep said:


> *Craigslist takes a "turn" in a direction for new tool acquisition ideas!!!*
> 
> So,
> 
> ...


Excellent deal there guy. Now if you can get a deal like that on a Porsche 911 S Targa… (grin)


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

Chefshep said:


> *Craigslist takes a "turn" in a direction for new tool acquisition ideas!!!*
> 
> So,
> 
> ...


Man, what a find. I guess I need to look at garage sales around here. Well done.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Chefshep said:


> *Craigslist takes a "turn" in a direction for new tool acquisition ideas!!!*
> 
> So,
> 
> ...


Your effort really paid off!


----------



## RandyMorter (Jan 13, 2011)

Chefshep said:


> *Craigslist takes a "turn" in a direction for new tool acquisition ideas!!!*
> 
> So,
> 
> ...


What a deal! Good for you!


----------



## Cornductor (Feb 5, 2011)

Chefshep said:


> *Craigslist takes a "turn" in a direction for new tool acquisition ideas!!!*
> 
> So,
> 
> ...


Great find! I went to an estate sale last week and picked up router never been used for 15.00.


----------



## Chefshep (Jan 20, 2011)

Chefshep said:


> *Craigslist takes a "turn" in a direction for new tool acquisition ideas!!!*
> 
> So,
> 
> ...


Thanks guy's I appreciate the comments…

Brandon,

That's what this blog is about. Getting tools & materials that can fit into almost any budget, and ideas on how to make that happen. Going to estate sales is an awesome idea! Thanks for the idea & input


----------



## tyka (Jan 10, 2011)

Chefshep said:


> *Craigslist takes a "turn" in a direction for new tool acquisition ideas!!!*
> 
> So,
> 
> ...


Great find and good tips. I'll start looking at garage sales in Craig's list. Not many storage units here. I did get a few nice tools in an estate sale when I visited my bro. in Grand Rapids MI. No estate sales here either. Tks for sharing.


----------



## Chefshep (Jan 20, 2011)

*A Table Saw for Free?!?!?*

Okay,

By now most of you can see that I'm big on using Craigslist.

I don't even plan on buying anything in particular, but still go to look on a regular basis, (you never know what you'll find unless you look, right?).

So, I'm looking in the tools for sale section.

I'm basically looking for hand tools, but lots of things will catch my eye.

I come across an ad for a Rockwell Delta Table Saw.

I really don't need a table saw, but there was a picture & I wanted to take a look at it.

This is what I saw…




























The ad reads that it's a Rockwell Delta 34-600 table saw that he was trying to restore. I didn't see an asking price, and next to the Ph# to call, it had "FreeKurt", just like that…

So I call the number. I get the guy on the line & start talking with him. He tells me the story, (there's always a story).

He wanted to restore the saw. It needed a new motor & the bearings were shot. So he takes the whole thing apart. But he's not able to get back to fixing it. It sits on his bench for 9 months before he decides to relieve his bench of the burden.

I asked what he was asking for it & explained that the ad didn't have a price listed. He says "I tried to put the price as "Free" but it wouldn't take it. I guess it has to be a # in the field for it to take. So I just put the word free next to my name". He told me he didn't want to put the saw in the "Free Stuff" section because he wanted to make sure that someone got the saw that would know what it was and would take the time to restore it. I went & picked up the saw. It is cast iron. The table is real heavy. From what I've found doing research, it could be from the late '60's.

I was able to find the bearings for it for $5 each & found a 1hp Baldor electric motor that I will attempt to make work with this… the motor is really heavy & puts out 1725 rpm. Got it for $62.



















I will probably make a saw station for this saw. It will be a fun project

I will probably need to do some pulley ratios to get this up to 3450rpm + for the saw to work properly. I will definitely need help with this restore. Any help, ideas, experience with this saw, please reach out… thanks in advance.

This entry is to show that your shop budget can be as little, (or as with this find, nothing), as a child's allowance, and still make a decent place to make things happen.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Chefshep said:


> *A Table Saw for Free?!?!?*
> 
> Okay,
> 
> ...


Vintagemachinery.com should have plenty of insight on this saw. I restored a 60's Craftsman drill press, table saw, and 50's Jointer using the VM knowledgebase. 
Good luck with the restore. Its time consuming, but it sure feels good to see/hear a machine purr to life after all the hard work. Even better, you'll learn a ton about the machine. 
I'm excited to follow your blog. I myself have a budget shop. I have a TS, DP, BS, shaper, and jointer. All vintage craftsman stuff that I bought for a song. Those five machines cost me less than $300. Of course, the newest of the bunch was built in 1970, so "shiny and new" does not apply. However, they all worked well when I bought them, and they work even better now after a tune-up and TLC. 
I'll probably replace them one-by-one over the next few years with a newer model. That is, if the newer model is truly better than the dinosaur. But when I decided I wanted a woodshop, I managed to put one together practically overnight…..with pennies.


----------



## Chefshep (Jan 20, 2011)

Chefshep said:


> *A Table Saw for Free?!?!?*
> 
> Okay,
> 
> ...


Tedstor, Thanks for the tip. I will check that sight out right away…

Also, check out the other posts for this blog series . It's all about ideas & ways to get awesome deals. Finding vintage equipment & restoring it is an awesome way to get high quality tools at bargain prices, or even for free, if willing to invest a bit of time & effort


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

Chefshep said:


> *A Table Saw for Free?!?!?*
> 
> Okay,
> 
> ...


I too have had to deal with a shoestring budget for outfitting my shop, so I know what you mean. That;s a great find, congrats.


----------



## mwm5053 (Feb 27, 2010)

Chefshep said:


> *A Table Saw for Free?!?!?*
> 
> Okay,
> 
> ...


Ditto on the shoestring budget. Restoring old machinery can be rewarding if you have the patience, looking for parts and what have you. I was given an old craftsman lathe, rusted up, no motor and no idea of how to use a lathe.
my blog. So I'm going to learn. That Vintagemachinery.com is a good place to start. Google search the model no. and you be surprised what you can find. Maybe we could get *Martin* to add another forum topic about old machine restoration.

Good luck on your project and keep posting.


----------



## DylanC (Jan 29, 2011)

Chefshep said:


> *A Table Saw for Free?!?!?*
> 
> Okay,
> 
> ...


I think your biggest problem (assuming you have all the other pieces) will be that motor. Based on the diagram and posts here it looks like the OE motor was a base mount NEMA 56 frame. The motor you bought looks like a face mount, and has a pretty short ouput shaft. By the time you get a mounting adapter bolted on, there might not be enough shaft showing to get the pully on. The good news is a NEMA 56 motor shouldn't be too hard to find or cost that much. Even a brand new one from Grizzly is only $126. Good luck.

Silly me…after a closer look at the pics of that motor it looks like the frame is 56?Z….that should make things a bunch easier.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

Chefshep said:


> *A Table Saw for Free?!?!?*
> 
> Okay,
> 
> ...


Sweet score! I hope you decide to do a blog on the restore. Congrats on the find!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Chefshep said:


> *A Table Saw for Free?!?!?*
> 
> Okay,
> 
> ...


Great score!


----------



## bobby007 (May 5, 2016)

Chefshep said:


> *A Table Saw for Free?!?!?*
> 
> Okay,
> 
> ...


I have the exact same saw that I restored 30 yrs ago and love it I had taken the whole saw apart and took it to a self serve sand blaster place lots of rust on the legs painted the same color also I run a 8 1/4 saw blade on it 
look on the bottom on the table mine is stamped 1963 also get that twist belt its takes out all the vibrations
you can find a manual for it on craigs list. not one piece of plastic try buying one like that.
the only thing I don`t like is the fence have been looking all over the web with no luck
good luck it is one heavy saw moved it 8 times

bob


----------



## Chefshep (Jan 20, 2011)

*Looking for the Widows??? Saves $$$!!!*

Craig's List is really a great place to find great deals. Some of the entries in this series have testified to that. Many different scenarios have presented different ways to save when trying to equip your shop with the tools needed to accomplish the tasks at hand.

Case in point… I am going thru craigs list & find an ad for a 1" belt sander w/ a small disc sander on the side. I call the guy up. He has an Australian accent. He tells me that he is in country visiting his mother-in-law, and is helping her sell some of her late husband's wood working tools. So, I go buy to look at the sander & this is what I found…














































Got to meet the family & made friends with the mother-in-law… got her name & phone#... she had lots of other things & had sold many as well. Her husband had passed away 18 months prior. Paid $80 for both the Sander & the Jointer & got plenty of extra belts for the sander & a push tool with the jointer…

She had lots of stuff I didn't need. But there was a wish list going on in my mind as I looked at all the tools she had.

I ended up saving up a bit of my bonus check from work & called her back a few weeks later.




























I had made up my mind to come back for this. It came with all the biscuts too! I really thought I was doing pretty good…

But turns out that this widow was quite a sales person…



















I didn't start out needing, or wanting a dremel tool w/ drill press & bits…



















Nice little custom case w/ drawer that her husband had made for the bits…

Man, that Widow took the last dollar I had, right out of my wallet! $89.00 for the Plate Joiner & the Dremel w/ bits & Drill Press

She has more stuff too. I still have her number. Waiting for my next bonus check…


----------



## D1st (Jan 28, 2010)

Chefshep said:


> *Looking for the Widows??? Saves $$$!!!*
> 
> Craig's List is really a great place to find great deals. Some of the entries in this series have testified to that. Many different scenarios have presented different ways to save when trying to equip your shop with the tools needed to accomplish the tasks at hand.
> 
> ...


Nice score! I too have gotten some good deals off of CL. Keep us updated. : )


----------



## Chefshep (Jan 20, 2011)

Chefshep said:


> *Looking for the Widows??? Saves $$$!!!*
> 
> Craig's List is really a great place to find great deals. Some of the entries in this series have testified to that. Many different scenarios have presented different ways to save when trying to equip your shop with the tools needed to accomplish the tasks at hand.
> 
> ...


D1st

Check out the other entries in this blog. They reference different ways to look for great deals. Lots of good ideas.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Chefshep said:


> *Looking for the Widows??? Saves $$$!!!*
> 
> Craig's List is really a great place to find great deals. Some of the entries in this series have testified to that. Many different scenarios have presented different ways to save when trying to equip your shop with the tools needed to accomplish the tasks at hand.
> 
> ...


I have sold some stuff on craigslist and given some great deals to others…but I have a very hard time finding any of those good deals when I am looking for something….and I look every day. Well, I will keep lookin and hopefully sooner or later…..


----------



## Chefshep (Jan 20, 2011)

Chefshep said:


> *Looking for the Widows??? Saves $$$!!!*
> 
> Craig's List is really a great place to find great deals. Some of the entries in this series have testified to that. Many different scenarios have presented different ways to save when trying to equip your shop with the tools needed to accomplish the tasks at hand.
> 
> ...


Greg,

Sometimes the deals are there, just hiding. That's what this blog is about. Check out some of the ideas in this blog. Others have posted ways they stumbled across good deals as well. Look for the odd situations. You may be pleasantly surprised


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

Chefshep said:


> *Looking for the Widows??? Saves $$$!!!*
> 
> Craig's List is really a great place to find great deals. Some of the entries in this series have testified to that. Many different scenarios have presented different ways to save when trying to equip your shop with the tools needed to accomplish the tasks at hand.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah. Nice score on these tools. Its nice when you have the main tools you need wrapped up and then you can start collecting the smaller things and getting those that you may just want and not necessarily need. I'm sure you'll find plenty of uses for these little gems.


----------



## Chefshep (Jan 20, 2011)

Chefshep said:


> *Looking for the Widows??? Saves $$$!!!*
> 
> Craig's List is really a great place to find great deals. Some of the entries in this series have testified to that. Many different scenarios have presented different ways to save when trying to equip your shop with the tools needed to accomplish the tasks at hand.
> 
> ...


Brad, I've found that having a small budget gives me the incentive to do the collecting. Fact is, I ended up finding the deals on the main tools, (ie: table saw, band saw, miter saw) because I had a few $$$ put away. The funny thing is, doing the deal searches paid off & I was able to get more bang for my buck. Stretching the budget became fun, & I ended up being able to get the smaller "wish list" tools. In fact, I need to quit deal hunting & get to work>>>


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Chefshep said:


> *Looking for the Widows??? Saves $$$!!!*
> 
> Craig's List is really a great place to find great deals. Some of the entries in this series have testified to that. Many different scenarios have presented different ways to save when trying to equip your shop with the tools needed to accomplish the tasks at hand.
> 
> ...


Nice score!


----------

